# Ricky Rubio and Jason Williams (White Chocolate)



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

Can anyone explain to me the difference between what Rubio is and the Sacremento Kings version of Jason Williams? I kind of fail to see a difference. Excellent/creative passers, mediocre jumper shooters/scoring ability (although Williams was a threat from 3),etc. This is a serious question and I'm hoping we can have a fruitful discussion about it.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> Can anyone explain to me the difference between what Rubio is and the Sacremento Kings version of Jason Williams? I kind of fail to see a difference. Excellent/creative passers, mediocre jumper shooters/scoring ability (although Williams was a threat from 3),etc. This is a serious question and I'm hoping we can have a fruitful discussion about it.


rubio has very good defensive instincts and the desire to play defense.

j-will couldn't care less about defense .

rubio has quick hands and slow feet and an opportunistic thief.

williams had quick feet and played passing lanes recklessly often to the detriment of his team.

j-will can shoot but had bad , bad shot selection.

rubio cant shoot really (inconsistent shot , slow release so even as he ages and improves his J it will never be the strength of his game) but takes good shots.

in reality a better comparison is jason kidd for rubio sans rebounding and 20-25 pounds meaning rubio may not have a position defensively whereas kidd physically is a 2 guard , where rubio may be too slow to defend nba pg's and too weak and unathletic to defend nba 2's.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*No problem*

Rubio is taller, much longer, was defensive player of the year, while Williams never played a lick of defense. Rubio is good shooter when he is set but a poor shooter when shooting Js off the dribble. Rubio has a feel for the game that few players ever have. He needs to get stronger (he will) and he needs to improve his of the dribble shooting. If he could shoot like remotely close to Curry, he really would be Pistol Pete reincarnate. Maybe better because he plays defense. Outside of being white and creative with the ball, he is nothing like Jason Williams. By the way..he is WAY better with the ball (as a passer).

You won't see his best for 2-3 years, but it is going to be special. I'd put money on him becoming a decent shooter from deep. It's a skill he never had to develop since he could always do his thing without it.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*Actually, Grinch....*

Rubio has always been a very good rebounding guard. As you can see, we agree on just about everything else.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Actually, Grinch....*



alphaorange said:


> Rubio has always been a very good rebounding guard. As you can see, we agree on just about everything else.


i never said rubio couldn't rebound he is a decent rebounder (2.7 in about 22 minutes last season) but when talking about jason kidd , i refuse to put him the same category.


----------



## vinsanity77 (May 1, 2006)

aren't their styles, in fact, quite the opposite?


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

you guys realize rubio is a twolve right?.... let go of the pipe dream. he is not a knick move on.

we have bigger fish to fry like wth are we going to do next year when we're in the lottery yet have no lottery pick. 2010 FA is whats really going to make or break us.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

vinsanity77 said:


> aren't their styles, in fact, quite the opposite?


You care to explain why?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

ChosenFEW said:


> you guys realize rubio is a twolve right?.... let go of the pipe dream. he is not a knick move on.
> 
> we have bigger fish to fry like wth are we going to do next year when we're in the lottery yet have no lottery pick. 2010 FA is whats really going to make or break us.


So Rubio being a Wolf means that we're barred from discussing him as a player?


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

DaGrinch and Alpha, I feel like you guys made some fair critiques of both players. I agree with the Jason Kidd comparison better in terms of skillset but I thought Jason Williams was more appropriate because of how frail Rubio is whereas Kidd was a beast. When it's all said and done, I think he'll be a mix of the two; being somewhere in the middle of the two in terms of effectiveness.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

TwinkieFoot said:


> DaGrinch and Alpha, I feel like you guys made some fair critiques of both players. I agree with the Jason Kidd comparison better in terms of skillset but I thought Jason Williams was more appropriate because of how frail Rubio is whereas Kidd was a beast. When it's all said and done, I think he'll be a mix of the two; being somewhere in the middle of the two in terms of effectiveness.


rubio is still young he may fill out ...he may even be a guy who loves the weight room and wind up being impressive from a physical aspect.

jwill as a king was between 22 and i'm gonna guess and say 26...he was for the most part done physically and didn't seem too inclined to hone himself in the weight room like lets say stephon marbury in his 20's..ricky rubio at 18 there is a huge amount of gueswork involved because he is a strange case ...he is the youngest guy in the draft ....while also being the most experienced...he may be raw physically and will improve a greal deal or only make marginal improvements , time will tell on that one.

as he is now i dont think he has a position defensively in the nba , too slow for the 1 and too weak and unathletic for the 2, he may make up for it as a team defender like magic johnson did , who was also a good defensive player with no real position who was smart enough to make his impact in ways that weren't man to man defense.


----------



## Kiyaman2 (May 31, 2009)

Right now semi pro Euro League Rubio will be compared to Jason Williams untill he play a 82 game season with 24 mpg in the NBA. 
Rubio and his fans should be happy with the comparison to Jason Williams. As much as I like and frequented with Henry Bibby, his son was not a good replacement of what Jason Williams brought to the Kings team (a creativeness that was hard to scout). 

If any of u ever watched "Skip to my lou" Rafel Alston perform at age 17 in Ruckers Park vs top college players your hype would be bigger than it is on Rubio. And Kenny Anderson at the age of 17 & 18 was the Miracle PG of the century. 

Once these players get into the NBA all that glitter n shine is washed off by Agents, management, coaches, teammates, and your oponent that will attack u mentally and physically to prove he are better than u. 

*Who do u see the Minny Players adapting to first? Rubio or Flynn?*


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You are completely missing the point on Rubio, K*

His flash and creativity are entertaining but that is not what everyone that has seen him play multiple times is raving about. It is his mental side of the game. He see the game unfold before it actually happens. He just seems to know what is going to happen before it does. Alston, a wizard with the ball, has never been accused of being a cerebral player. He was, and often still is, very undisciplined....not unlike out own Nate. Rubio is a maestro.


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

TwinkieFoot said:


> So Rubio being a Wolf means that we're barred from discussing him as a player?



not necessarily, but it is weird to see so many people praising another teams player on a knicks board.. especially someone who has yet to accomplish anything in the NBA. Lets wait until he reaches CP3, KB24, LBJ status at least. For all we know he could be outplayed by Flynn when its NBA season time.

Also this guy Kahn is new to the wolves organization and imagine if he was the guy that traded away this "PG savior" for scraps his 1st years on the job. He definitely does not want that to go on his resume, so he will try everything in his power to keep rubio even if it means waiting 2 years (like he has mentioned already in a letter to twolve fans).

Fans should focus more on making a good FA signing in 2010. This involves not throwing huge amounts of money at whoever is left on the board just because we need to sign someone. 2010 could be the start of getting us out of the eastern conference cellar, or, it will set us back another half decade.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

I really don't see to much similairity other than the fact both are white.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Da Grinch said:


> rubio has very good defensive instincts and the desire to play defense.
> 
> j-will couldn't care less about defense .
> 
> ...


Jwill 4 life!!! Rubio wish's he can be as skilled as Jason once was. Jason's only problem was his shot selection in his early years, but he was a more skilled player than Rubio. Rubio is still young though, so he still has time to develop his game.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*I sit in stunned disbelief...*

You are totally clueless.....


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

Lol, am I really? Rubio is nice, but i havent seen nothing offensively that can make me put him over pre-injury JWill in terms of skillset(passing,scoring,dribbling). You sound like all the Florida fans on another site who were trying to tell me Nick Calathes abilities were on Jason Williams level. Just stop it. Jason Williams is probably the the most skilled passer i've ever seen in my lifetime. Rubio is nice, but I dont know if he quite has the vision, quickness, or skill to pull off some of the passes i've seen JWill do. Rubio's long arms make him not so much of defensive liability, but that's about it. I dont know much about his IQ or shot selection either, but in terms of vision and skillset to pull off certain passes or a lethal pull-up J, I dont see him on JWill's echelon. He'll have to prove me wrong, before I believe it. I've seen JWill do some amazing things, both in college and professionally. Ask UK fans how they feel.


----------



## TwinkieFoot (Jul 8, 2006)

mo76 said:


> I really don't see to much similairity other than the fact both are white.


Then I recommend you review their games. We disagree to the extent that they are similar but understand that their are some underlining similarities.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> Lol, am I really? Rubio is nice, but i havent seen nothing offensively that can make me put him over pre-injury JWill in terms of skillset(passing,scoring,dribbling). You sound like all the Florida fans on another site who were trying to tell me Nick Calathes abilities were on Jason Williams level. Just stop it. Jason Williams is probably the the most skilled passer i've ever seen in my lifetime. Rubio is nice, but I dont know if he quite has the vision, quickness, or skill to pull off some of the passes i've seen JWill do. Rubio's long arms make him not so much of defensive liability, but that's about it. I dont know much about his IQ or shot selection either, but in terms of vision and skillset to pull off certain passes or a lethal pull-up J, I dont see him on JWill's echelon. He'll have to prove me wrong, before I believe it. I've seen JWill do some amazing things, both in college and professionally. Ask UK fans how they feel.



Rubio has a better bball IQ (by a large margin I might add), he plays better defense, he rebounds better, and he is as good passing the ball as Jason Williams. Williams probably has a better handle, and a better shot but at the same stage Rubio is more skilled than Williams. Williams was one of my favorite players growing up but while he has some skill advantages over Rubio, Rubio's bball IQ and size make up for that. Rubio could be Jason Kidd 2.0 if he hits the weightroom and gets a competent jumper.


----------



## urwhatueati8god (May 27, 2003)

bball2223 said:


> Rubio has a better bball IQ (by a large margin I might add), he plays better defense, he rebounds better, and he is as good passing the ball as Jason Williams. Williams probably has a better handle, and a better shot but at the same stage Rubio is more skilled than Williams. Williams was one of my favorite players growing up but while he has some skill advantages over Rubio, Rubio's bball IQ and size make up for that. *Rubio could be Jason Kidd 2.0 if he* hits the weightroom and *gets a competent jumper.*


Jason Kidd has a competent jumper? Could have fooled me.


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Rubio has a better bball IQ (by a large margin I might add), he plays better defense, he rebounds better, and he is as good passing the ball as Jason Williams. Williams probably has a better handle, and a better shot but at the same stage Rubio is more skilled than Williams. Williams was one of my favorite players growing up but while he has some skill advantages over Rubio, Rubio's bball IQ and size make up for that. Rubio could be Jason Kidd 2.0 if he hits the weightroom and gets a competent jumper.


We'll see. Things are different on the pro-level. I've seen Jason Williams take over games with both his scoring and his passing on both the college and pro level. He pretty much single handed beat a UK team in '98 that went on to win the Nat' Championship. This was Billy D's 2nd year at UF before UF had good talent like Mike Miller, Haslem, D. Harvey, or Ted Dupay. It was amazing and havent really seen another passer like him. I haven't seen much of Rubio, but what I hear is alot of potential. I understand he has good vision and passing, but to compare his passing to JWill I would have to see it for myself before I believe. Calathes has pretty good vision & passing ability, but he's not as precise as Jason. Jason was like a surgeon on the court with some off his passes and could catch fire from 3. The only thing i've seen come close to Jason's skills passing is on old videos of Pistol Pete Marovich. Rubio might be a more technically sound player but I dont know if i'd say he posses more skill, especially if we're talking about as a shooter or passer or even off of the dribble. It's just tough for me to acknoledge this guy has the superior skillset until I see him showcase it to me on the NBA level.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Blue Magic said:


> We'll see. Things are different on the pro-level. I've seen Jason Williams take over games with both his scoring and his passing on both the college and pro level. He pretty much single handed beat a UK team in '98 that went on to win the Nat' Championship. This was Billy D's 2nd year at UF before UF had good talent like Mike Miller, Haslem, D. Harvey, or Ted Dupay. It was amazing and havent really seen another passer like him. I haven't seen much of Rubio, but what I hear is alot of potential. I understand he has good vision and passing, but to compare his passing to JWill I would have to see it for myself before I believe. Calathes has pretty good vision & passing ability, but he's not as precise as Jason. Jason was like a surgeon on the court with some off his passes and could catch fire from 3. The only thing i've seen come close to Jason's skills passing is on old videos of Pistol Pete Marovich. Rubio might be a more technically sound player but I dont know if i'd say he posses more skill, especially if we're talking about as a shooter or passer or even off of the dribble. *It's just tough for me to acknoledge this guy has the superior skillset until I see him showcase it to me on the NBA level*.


Can't disagree with that last statement, or anything you posted. Good post!


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

urwhatueati8god said:


> Jason Kidd has a competent jumper? Could have fooled me.


Kidd hits the occasional jumper to keep defenses honest, I didn't mean that he had a good jumper. Rubio needs to be able to hit a few jumpers, or get a floater to keep defenses honest. If he can do that with what he's already capable of running the pick and roll he is going to be an outstanding PG in the league.


----------



## alphaorange (Jul 2, 2006)

*You guys are so damn funny*

"white chocolate"...lol....his best scoring was less than 15ppg, yet he was a dominant scorer? His besh assist season was 8.3, which is nice but not mind boggling. He was a lousy shooter who only hit as high as 44% ONCE. This a ridiculous discussion. He was never more than a decent PG, except for one year. I also love how you say you remember how he tore UK up. You were nine....lol......please...


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

*Re: You guys are so damn funny*



alphaorange said:


> "white chocolate"...lol....his best scoring was less than 15ppg, yet he was a dominant scorer? His besh assist season was 8.3, which is nice but not mind boggling. He was a lousy shooter who only hit as high as 44% ONCE. This a ridiculous discussion. He was never more than a decent PG, except for one year. I also love how you say you remember how he tore UK up. You were nine....lol......please...


Alright, I know he has traded for bibby, but when he was with the kings he was really special. Casual fans would actually talk about the kings "showtime" style of play. If rubio brings that to the Twolves it was a good pick. If rubio brought that magic to NY I will definatly stop saying he sucks. Until then.........


----------



## Blue (Jun 21, 2007)

> "white chocolate"...lol....his best scoring was less than 15ppg, yet he was a dominant scorer? His besh assist season was 8.3, which is nice but not mind boggling. He was a lousy shooter who only hit as high as 44% ONCE. This a ridiculous discussion. He was never more than a decent PG, except for one year. I also love how you say you remember how he tore UK up. You were nine....lol......please...


He was a capable scorer... A dangerous long range shooter who was maybe too erratic at times and would get too caught up in the up-tempo pace. I never said he was the most efficient scorer. He was a primo passer tho who could deliver the ball from any and every angle. Nobody said he was a dominant scorer, but just that until at see enough of Rubio at this level, it's tough for me to acknowledge him as either a more skilled scorer or passer than JWill. 

And growing up in Gainesville, Fl how could I not remember JWill tearing up UK?? This was before UF was the program it is today and UK was still a powerhouse back then. So beating them(at Rupp) was a big deal. JWill is a legend, even though he only played @ UF half a season.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Rubio doesn't have tats and is a soft Euro.


----------

